# Installing Daytime Running Lights to Hymer



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope someone out there can help me here.
I have a 2005 Hymer B584 with two holes that would normally have front foglights in them, what I would like to fit is two LED daytime running lights in their place.
Anyone done it yet?
Any clues as to where to buy them?
Wiring Diagram would be really helpful!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup, have done it, Simple fit.
Try this company

http://ledcom.co.uk/products-page/

Bob


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

same company as above easy fit and look good


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My problem is specific to the Hymer as the holes (not blanks) are already there and therefore the lights have to fit these rather than making the holes fit the lights, if you see what I mean!!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

What size are the holes in the front bumper?? If they are somewhere near 90mm then there are Hella versions available? I have been scanning the web for sometime now for some units to fit my Rapido. I have the mouldings already there and there are fixings inside the bumper ready. Just need to cut the outside hole.

http://b2c.hella.com/b2c_hella/b2c/...untry=de&shop=kat07com&scenario.xcm=kat07_com

Try this link and download the online catalogue. Once you have found what you're looking for note the part number and then go to: -

http://www.123spareparts.co.uk/car_spare_parts.html

Type the part number into the search field.

Try different searches on Google. I even found a specific download for Motorhomes and Caravans.

Good luck.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Baron,

Here are a couple of links to Hella DLRs

http://www.123spareparts.co.uk/cgi-...etails=ERSA-395665&kennziffer=2BE 010 102-101

http://www.123spareparts.co.uk/cgi-...art_id=364293.10.24696&zubdetails=ERSA-492434

I've sent an e-mail to them ask to confirm the rear fixing arrangement.

Richard


----------

